# Rebuild info



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

Well, I've decided to work on my 300ZX this winter and drive my beat up Chevy instead. Me and my neighbor are planning to pull out the motor, get the engine bay cleaned up and painted, and clean up/fix the engine.
1. My question is, what kind of problem areas should I look for?
2. My other question is, where can I find good parts? (ie. gaskets, pistons, valves, etc.)
I'm not looking to pour a TON of money into it, but I do want it to run pretty good.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Depends on if you want to stay completely stock or not. If you do, I'd stick with genuine Nissan parts. Good parts can be had from the auto parts store, but I didn't get a chance to test their longevity, myself. 

Problem areas: piston tops and main and rod bearings. Make sure the piston tops are the same dark color ass the rest of the piston. Deviations in color can indicate knock and related stress. Check the piston skirts for cracks. Main and rod bearings should have some wear, but not any scarring or scratches. Both of these indicate oiling and load issues.


----------



## ddude2uc (Sep 7, 2005)

Spun rod or main bearings. Blue or otherwise discolored connecting rods indicate excessive heat buildup in the bearings. Large scratches or gouges in the cylinder bores, possibly caused by a butted piston ring. Broken fasteners or holes that may need to be retapped. Signs of water in the oil. As mentioned, check piston measurement on the piston skirt 21 mm below the piston pin for wear tolerances. Gouges on the rod & main bearings. You can plastigauge the rod & main bearings for tolerances. Use a telescoping gauge & outside micrometer to check you cylinder bore for wear limits, taper & out-of-roundness. 

As for as parts, there is Nissan OEM parts or rebuild kits on the net. I think Top-line is the better rebuilt kit that is out there.


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> Depends on if you want to stay completely stock or not.


I would like to upgrade some of the internals if I can do it at a reasonable price. Otherwise we'll keep it stock.


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

do people bore and stroke this motors much? does any one even make a stroker kit for em? or can they take much of a bore? every one BB's the sbc and sbfs so why not a nissan motor?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

zak187 said:


> do people bore and stroke this motors much? does any one even make a stroker kit for em? or can they take much of a bore? every one BB's the sbc and sbfs so why not a nissan motor?


Stroking raises torque, and the VG30 is already primarily a torque motor. In fact it'll maintain a higher torque than Hp figure til past 500 Hp. Not unusual to see 500 Hp and 650+ lbs of torque with this motor. As far as boring goes, that is basically how the VG33 in the pickup trucks was made. I'd probably consider 3.3 liters to be the outside limits of bore capability.


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

i see. thanks for a good answer with out some sort of verbal attack.


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

Does anybody else have advice? (thanks for the replies, guys)


----------

